# Game 32: Celtics (13-18) at Hawks (7-22)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Atlanta Hawks at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston, Massachusetts on Friday, January 6th, 2006. The game will be at 7:30 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Atlanta Hawks' last game was against the Toronto Raptors, *L*, 97-108 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Charlotte Bobcats, *W*, 109-106* (*boxscore*)*.

 Boston last played the Atlanta Hawks in a saddening game, handing the Hawks their first win of the season by losing by three, 120-117 *(*boxscore*)* due to a poor defensive effort. The Boston Celtics were led by Paul Pierce's 33 points off 11-22 shooting to go along with his six rebounds and six assits (with two steals); and Ricky Davis' 25 points off 7-15 shooting with three boards and seven assists with three steals. Raef LaFrentz (18 points off 6-9 [3-5 from the perimeter] shooting with four rebounds, two assists, and a steal) helped. The Celtics did not play good defense *at all* and let Al Harrington and Salim Stoudamire hit most of their shots to bury the Celtics.

Tonight, we will be playing one of the worst teams in the league composed of the decent players, though, who provide the Hawks with a nice foundation to build on. Joe Johnson is a versatile wing player who can play three positions very well (he can defend, shoot, pass, rebound, etc.). He actually was drafted by the Celtics. Josh Smith is an exciting small forward who provides athleticism, scoring, rebounding, and blocks. Marvin Williams was a key part of UNC's National College Basketball Championship and he can play both forward positions. Al Harrington is also a versatile forward who plays tough defense and can rebound and score. They also have a decent center in Zaza Pachulia.

 The Hawks have lost their last four games (1-5 in their last five games) and the Celtics have won their last game (2-3 in their last five games). The Hawks are 2-14 away and the Celtics are 10-6 at home. The Hawks score 94.4 points per game and give up `00.7 points per game. The Celtics score 99 points per game and give up 101 points per game.

The probable starters for each team:











http://www.nba.com/playerfile/joe_johnson/









 Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*








*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* *|* Schedule *|* *Season Splits* | Game Notes

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*

Please visit the *Atlanta Hawks Forum !*


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Unfortunately at this point teams like the Hawks are our peers. 

And that team picture of Blount still looks like a mug shot. Wouldn't you be even a _little _ happy to play in the NBA?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Causeway, we're the eighth best team in the East. Scary right?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> Causeway, we're the eighth best team in the East. Scary right?


man that is scary.

and to be fair you'd have to say we're in 8th place in the east right now...somehow saying 8th "best" just does not sound right.

sad.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Unfortunately at this point teams like the Hawks are our peers.
> 
> And that team picture of Blount still looks like a mug shot. Wouldn't you be even a _little _ happy to play in the NBA?


He looks like he's about to cry. Or maybe he's projecting onto us.....
Having said that, we're going to win tonight.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

FYI prem (cause I love pointing out mistakes) the Celtics are not on a back-to-back. They definitely did not play last night.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> FYI prem (cause I love pointing out mistakes) the Celtics are not on a back-to-back. They definitely did not play last night.


The wonders of copying and pasting informating from a previous game thread.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

And you were doing so well...:biggrin:

I have a good feeling about this one...Even though Gomes was DEACTIVATED!!!!

Tony Allen's back...

And just to point it out because I thought it was funny, I went and made one post in the NJ Nets board, I had 18 rep points and came out with 24... :biggrin:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

TONY ALLEN's BACK!!!!!!

Sweet!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Blont's first touch, missed field goal.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Delonte has remained hot for several games now...Hits his first shot which was a 3...What's his % on the season?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Second, assisted.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Here we go, on the 3rd possession...well he didn't really have it, but setting the screen. So it'll get credited on the 3rd possession. Thanks Blount.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> Delonte has remained hot for several games now...Hits his first shot which was a 3...What's his % on the season?


38%


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I hope Ivey has a good game so he can finially get me some fantasy points...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> I hope Ivey has a good game so he can finially get me some fantasy points...


Why the hell is Ivey on your fantasy team? lol


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Great job by Delonte there. He's playing excellent defense tonight.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What a nice move by Paul.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great job by Al Jefferson on that play; recovering the loose ball after Pierce was stripped and following up Justin Reed's weak layup attempt with a nice tip-in.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Am I the only one who thinks that Gomes should have not been deactivated in favor of Allen? We don't even know how Allen is right now...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Gomes should have not been deactivated in favor of Allen? We don't even know how Allen is right now...


I would have deacctivated Scalabrine. But since there's no way they would do that it mind as well be Gomes. Reed's been playing fairly well lately.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

And there's Tony Allen for you aqua. Let's go Tony!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Tony Allen's in.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

End of the first, Boston down three, 24-17.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#ed171f">*ATLANTA HAWKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Royal Ivey, PG</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joe Johnson, GF</td><td>11</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Smith, GF</td><td>6</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Harrington, F</td><td>11</td><td>4-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zaza Pachulia, FC</td><td>9</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Salim Stoudamire, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tyronn Lue, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marvin Williams, F</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Childress, GF</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>11-18</td><td>1-1</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>27</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>8</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>8</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>11</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>8</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>2</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>7-16</td><td>1-2</td><td>9-10</td><td>2</td><td>9</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>24</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> I would have deacctivated Scalabrine. But since there's no way they would do that it mind as well be Gomes. Reed's been playing fairly well lately.


As has Orien Greene.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great diving play by Orien Greene for the loose ball on defense and then he skips a pass Ricky Davis (though it was erratic). He even got a tommy point.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm not arguing that we should take Greene or Reed, I'm just saying, maybe Tony Allen isn't fully ready yet...not much has been said about him.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Orien Greene's been in on like the last 4 rebounds. Go Orien.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Does Banks ever make the Fast-Break-Pull-Up-shot?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Right now, Orien Green is playing better than Marcus Banks.

On the last defensive possession, Banks tried to make a play for a loose ball leaving a great shooter like Salim Stoudamire open. Though Salim missed, it was not the smartest of plays. Greene saved the ball from going out of bounds and then Marcus takes a bad jump shot. Orien gets the rebound.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I'm not arguing that we should take Greene or Reed, I'm just saying, maybe Tony Allen isn't fully ready yet...not much has been said about him.


Allen's a little but rusty. He hasn't played in an NBA game since April so you'll have to cut him some slack. :biggrin:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Does Banks ever make the Fast-Break-Pull-Up-shot?


He did in college very frequently. Now...he doesn't.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Allen's a little but rusty. He hasn't played in an NBA game since April so you'll have to cut him some slack. :biggrin:


Marcus Banks would still be rusty then, no?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Why's Perkins not playing?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Marcus Banks would still be rusty then, no?


Banks played this pre-season.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

That's 4 turnovers for Mark Blount. Tell me why we keep giving him the ball if we're having serious turnover problems.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

One game if I remember correctly...and he was good...very good.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

They just did us a favor by elbowing Blount in the face. Maybe we got lucky and they broke his jaw.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Why's Perkins not playing?


This man:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> This man:



That's one hilarious picture. Doc's yelling at Marcus (this picture could be taken during every game), and Banks is like "I'LL GET THEM COACH. GRRR"


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice steal Tony!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice steal by Tony, too bad he couldn't dunk it.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Keep going to Al! Pachulia can't defend him!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That was a pretty timely steal but he did have some dribbling issues. Good finish though.

Did you see Mark Blount's face at the break? :laugh:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Keep going to Al! Pachulia can't defend him!












Doc: NEVER


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

allen is lookin good but his dribble is definitely lookin suspect


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Green is in the NBDL? WTF...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Green is in the NBDL? WTF...


He needs to play. He's worth nothing just sitting on the bench.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Green is in the NBDL? WTF...


He also added 18 lbs?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> He also added 18 lbs?



its not too hard to add 18 lbs when u start off at 6'8 125 lbs


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> He needs to play. He's worth nothing just sitting on the bench.


It's weird timing.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> its not too hard to add 18 lbs when u start off at 6'8 125 lbs


Why didn't he do it sooner?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> He also added 18 lbs?


So what is he..150 pounds now?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm also starting to get pissed by seeing 3/4 offensive rebounds in a row by the Hawks.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Why didn't he do it sooner?




he didnt have to...all his life he's played against 6 foot high schoolers...im sure hes added that weight starting from the beginning of bein with the celts...not just in the last few week u know what i mean


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice flop Jermai....I mean Big Al.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

tommy...it hit the rim


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> he didnt have to...all his life he's played against 6 foot high schoolers...im sure hes added that weight starting from the beginning of bein with the celts...not just in the last few week u know what i mean



I don't see how it takes him 7 months to gain 18 lbs...plus, it's not really noticable.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Not to shabby of a half. Turnovers are still a problem. It would also be good to grab some more rebounds, and cut back on theirs. Allen looks rusty as hell, but his knee seems ok. I think it's better Gerald play in the D Leauge so we don't just sit him all season, and watch him rust. 

Doc still sits Pierce for about 6 minutes at a time, wow that pisses me off...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics up seven at the half, 50-47.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#ed171f">*ATLANTA HAWKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Royal Ivey, PG</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joe Johnson, GF</td><td>19</td><td>2-7</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Smith, GF</td><td>20</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Harrington, F</td><td>14</td><td>6-11</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zaza Pachulia, FC</td><td>19</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Salim Stoudamire, G</td><td>5</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tyronn Lue, PG</td><td>7</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marvin Williams, F</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Childress, GF</td><td>11</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>17-40</td><td>3-7</td><td>6-8</td><td>6</td><td>18</td><td>13</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>8</td><td>13</td><td>43</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>17</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>19</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>17</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>14</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>12</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>7</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>17-36</td><td>2-4</td><td>14-15</td><td>4</td><td>20</td><td>11</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>10</td><td>8</td><td>50</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> Celtics up seven at the half, 50-47.


3?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Not sure why the Celtics are staying small here. We need rebounding...badly.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Hmmm. Seems Doc has the flu. 

Maybe he should stay away from the team. We don't need our palyers to catch it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Atlanta can't seem to miss and the Celtics are playing bad defense.

I think Delonte West is not even an above-average defender. Nor is Ricky Davis.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Holy crap. What a shot by Paul Pierce. 

Aqua did you get that?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce hits a buzzer-beater running three. Tied at 79 entering the fourth.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Pierce hits a buzzer-beater running three. Tied at 79 entering the fourth.


A very ugly looking one at that.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice tip by Orien after the miss by Ricky. I'm really starting to like Orien. 

Also great penetration by Tony Allen and finish with the hook.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Holy crap. What a shot by Paul Pierce.
> 
> Aqua did you get that?


I doubt it.

He's buying bread. :biggrin:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics tied with the Hawks entering the fourth, 79-79.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#ed171f">*ATLANTA HAWKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Royal Ivey, PG</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joe Johnson, GF</td><td>32</td><td>4-12</td><td>1-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Harrington, F</td><td>31</td><td>7-14</td><td>2-4</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>21</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Smith, GF</td><td>26</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zaza Pachulia, FC</td><td>25</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">3</td><td>10</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Salim Stoudamire, G</td><td>5</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tyronn Lue, PG</td><td>13</td><td>2-5</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Childress, GF</td><td>15</td><td>3-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marvin Williams, F</td><td>11</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>27-58</td><td>8-14</td><td>17-21</td><td>9</td><td>28</td><td>19</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>11</td><td>16</td><td>79</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>28</td><td>6-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>30</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>31</td><td>8-13</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>21</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>26</td><td>6-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>15</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>11</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>17</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>7</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>30-58</td><td>4-7</td><td>15-17</td><td>5</td><td>26</td><td>19</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>13</td><td>15</td><td>79</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Marcus is really terrible on defense right now. How do you let Tyronn Lue take you right to the hoop like that.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

GREAT HEADS UP PLAY BY ORIEN!!!!

Orien to Ricky on the oop for 2!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah, he's doing bad. He went way too behind the screen and sort of spinned around.

Great block by LaFrentz and heads up passes from Banks and Greene to Ricky Davis for the alley-oop which resembled the one he did last season.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

orien did NOT just throw a 3 quarter court ally to ricky....wtf woohoo!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Marcus is really terrible on defense right now. How do you let Tyronn Lue take you right to the hoop like that.


Terrible is too strong of a word, now that I think about it. Him and Delonte are both playing slightly below average defense. Marcus is doing relatively terrible compared to his usual great defense of last season.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> orien did NOT just throw a 3 quarter court ally to ricky....wtf woohoo!!!


Just a sidenote: That last line you added to your sig stinks. :biggrin:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Has anyone noticed, that we only turned the ball over 3 times this half (and Mark Blount has been out of the game for most of that time?_


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

This unit is playing like champs. Tony Allen has brought new life to us...!!!...!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Tyrone Lue...Where the hell did he come from?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics suck at offense against the zone and they looked horribly confused on defense as Tyronne Lue hit that three-point shot to put the Hawks up three.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Delonte for 3! Right back in your face Lue.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Meh...No matter...My boy DWest will bail us out again! :banana:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

tony allen IS BACK


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tony Allen has to hit those easy layups. Nice offensive rebound, but he could've made the shot the first time around. He's at the line for two...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Does Delonte West remind anyone else of the Boston Celtics version of Dana Barros?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Tony Allen has to hit those easy layups. Nice offensive rebound, but he could've made the shot the first time around. He's at the line for two...




give him time he'll be fine its his first game in forever


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> give him time he'll be fine its his first game in forever


Lay ups? He's a professional. It should be a habit to make atleast 8 or 9 out of 10.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Delonte for 3 more. 23 for Delonte!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh man, and you guys gave me hell for loving him in the off season!!!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

What a play by Allen!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great steal (pickoff) by Tony Allen and nice pass by Pierce to Ricky Davis who finished excellently by extending his arm over Lue for a nice layup.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Great look by Pierce!

Allen almost has a double double in his return!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Come on Ricky, you can't hold the ball that long.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics down three; 98-101 with 18.5 seconds left. Boston ball; full timeout.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Oh man, and you guys gave me hell for loving him in the off season!!!


and especially me


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Damn, talk about ****ting bricks!!!!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

mike: "the celtics need a 3 to tie...a 4 to win"


someone call antoine!!! tell him they have 4's!!!!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow. Pierce never misses a shot that wide open.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> someone call antoine!!! tell him they have 4's!!!!


:rofl:


We can't even beat the HAWKS!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Please tell me why Pierce shoots it with 18 seconds left in the game down three? I know he was open but you fake the shot and draw the foul to stop the clock and gain two points. You then foul and then you're in the game.

The Celtics could've had that rebound too.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

The Celtics have no excuse for not getting that rebound...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Please tell me why Pierce shoots it with 18 seconds left in the game down three? I know he was open but you fake the shot and draw the foul to stop the clock and gain two points. You then foul and then you're in the game.
> 
> The Celtics could've had that rebound too.




prem he had noone to pump fake...he was WIDE open


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It wouldn't have been an immediate pump fake; someone was coming at him. He could've stood there for a second and really sold a fake. Oh well.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh, by the way...the Celtics lose by five; 98-103.



> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td style="background: rgb(237, 23, 31) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" colspan="14">*ATLANTA HAWKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Harrington, F</td><td>39</td><td>10-18</td><td>3-5</td><td>5-6</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>28</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Smith, GF</td><td>36</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zaza Pachulia, FC</td><td>28</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>10</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joe Johnson, GF</td><td>45</td><td>7-15</td><td>2-3</td><td>4-6</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>20</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Royal Ivey, PG</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tyronn Lue, PG</td><td>26</td><td>4-9</td><td>3-5</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marvin Williams, F</td><td>19</td><td>3-7</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Childress, GF</td><td>30</td><td>3-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Salim Stoudamire, G</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> * </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>36-73</td><td>11-19</td><td>20-25</td><td>10</td><td>28</td><td>38</td><td>22</td><td>8</td><td>4</td><td>15</td><td>19</td><td>103</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*49.3%*</td><td>*57.9%*</td><td>*80.0%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 17 (22)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14">
> ...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> It wouldn't have been an immediate pump fake; someone was coming at him. He could've stood there for a second and really sold a fake. Oh well.



im sorry i cant agree with u...what you are asking is why paul pierce would take a wide open 3 down 3 points with no timeouts left and 18 seconds on the game clock...personally i think thats a no-brainer


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> He's buying bread. :biggrin:


That's probably my most used away message...sadly...

Good game by Perkins. A whole ****ing second.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> im sorry i cant agree with u...what you are asking is why paul pierce would take a wide open 3 down 3 points with no timeouts left and 18 seconds on the game clock...personally i think thats a no-brainer


Nah...Fake and drive, get the high percentage shot. Then you foul down by one. They could only make one, so you don't need a 3, if they make both you just do the same play over and hope for the best...


----------



## joshuamikey (Jan 6, 2006)

Atlanta didn't look so bad, I believe they hit 58% from 3 point land. They deserved to win. C's look disorganized at times.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

joshuamikey said:


> Atlanta didn't look so bad, I believe they hit 58% from 3 point land. They deserved to win. C's look disorganized at times.



Wel(come aboard)l, the Hawks do look like a team that's ready to take off as they've beaten some pretty good teams, but why does that include us? 

I think we're the only team they've won twice against and this coaching staff looks absolutly clueless at times.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Maybe I take back what I said about Doc Rivers?

It's good to see Atlanta win, but still a little disappointing to see it's because of people like Tyronn Lue and not the young players who got potential..


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Wel(come aboard)l, the Hawks do look like a team that's ready to take off as they've beaten some pretty good teams, but why does that include us?
> 
> I think we're the only team they've won twice against and this coaching staff looks absolutly clueless at times.


The Hawks have won 8 games this season. 2 of them against Boston.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> The Hawks have won 8 games this season. 2 of them against Boston.


As I've said, they've won against some pretty good teams, but why did they have to win against us? We're not good. lol


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

We should bump Tony Brown to the head coach spot. When Doc was out and he was in charge he had good lineups in that were very productive...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> We should bump Tony Brown to the head coach spot. When Doc was out and he was in charge he had good lineups in that were very productive...


Not really, he's the same type of clown that Glen is.


----------

